# Tourist Visa change to Work Visa



## alyssa9933

My husband and I are moving to Thailand next month. He is coming for Work and I will be coming as a spouse. We have been told by his employer that they are going to take care of all the Visa requirements, etc after we arrive and have told us to just get a Tourist Visa for now and we will apply for the change in Visa's once there. He will change to a Non-Immigrant "B" and I will get an Non-Immigrant "O". The Tourist Visa requirement is that we need a round-trip ticket so we need to know how long the Tourist Visa is good for. Some say 30 days, some 60 days, does anyone know for sure? We want to book the return flight as far away as possible so that in case the Work Visa takes longer than expected, we won't have to lose the ticket money or be forced to leave. Have any one you done the Visa's this way, having only a Tourist Visa upon arrival? It all sounds a bit screwy to me but we will do whatever works. Thanks.


----------



## Guest

The tourist visa is for 60 days, and can be extended by a further 30 days by a visit to the nearest immigration office


----------



## Serendipity2

alyssa9933 said:


> My husband and I are moving to Thailand next month. He is coming for Work and I will be coming as a spouse. We have been told by his employer that they are going to take care of all the Visa requirements, etc after we arrive and have told us to just get a Tourist Visa for now and we will apply for the change in Visa's once there. He will change to a Non-Immigrant "B" and I will get an Non-Immigrant "O". The Tourist Visa requirement is that we need a round-trip ticket so we need to know how long the Tourist Visa is good for. Some say 30 days, some 60 days, does anyone know for sure? We want to book the return flight as far away as possible so that in case the Work Visa takes longer than expected, we won't have to lose the ticket money or be forced to leave. Have any one you done the Visa's this way, having only a Tourist Visa upon arrival? It all sounds a bit screwy to me but we will do whatever works. Thanks.



Alyssa,

Talk to your airline but almost all tickets are good for one year from booking. Many if not most will allow you to change your return date but want to charge you a fee for doing so, so it would be smart to ask what their policy is. 

Another strategy you could employ is to get a one-way ticket if your husband is pretty sure to get that job [again shop for price one way to BKK] and then get an inexpensive ticket on AirAsia flight to Kuala Lumpur or Penang. If you do the AirAsia route though, it's use it or lose it and they are not transferrable.

While I've never been asked for my return or on-going ticket by Thai immigration the airline, at departure, should make sure you do have a flight onward but be aware of their no-refund rules. 

OR buy a more expensive ticket that's fully refundable and cash it in when you know you aren't going to need it when you get to Thailand!  You'll have some money tied up but on a fully refundable ticket your only cost will be the loss of interest and since our generous banks are paying less than 1% per annum you probably won't miss that interest. 

Good luck with your job! 

Serendipity2


----------



## AndyA

I've never heard of a Tourist visa being transferred to a Non-b. I lived in Thailand for 3 years and every time I needed a new visa (annually), I had to go visit a Thai consulate in another country. i THINK YOU SHOULD BE WEARY....

In order to secure a non-b, your husband would only need a letter from his prospective employer confirming that they have offered him a position and would like the visa to be granted as they intend to apply for a work permit and Tax ID once he arrives in Thailand. The process and time is exactly the same as a tourist visa, but it costs about £110. So why won't the employer supply a letter? I know that many businesses employ expats illegally and the expat is forced to make fortnightly border runs which is a nightmare.

The visa options are:
1. 15 days - Land entry in to Thailand.
2. 30 days - Flight entry in to Thailand (may be extended for 7 days at immigration.
3. 60 days - Tourist Visa - Currently free of charge and you may apply for 2 at a time. Each can be extended for 30 days at immigration, however, you will need to leave Thailand within the given time to activate the second visa.
4. 90 days - Non-B. The visa will be for a year but given in 90 day blocks, after each 90 days you will need to report to immigration or leave thailand and reenter.

Don't enter without a Non-B, your nightmares will be realised.

AA


----------



## Serendipity2

alyssa9933 said:


> My husband and I are moving to Thailand next month. He is coming for Work and I will be coming as a spouse. We have been told by his employer that they are going to take care of all the Visa requirements, etc after we arrive and have told us to just get a Tourist Visa for now and we will apply for the change in Visa's once there. He will change to a Non-Immigrant "B" and I will get an Non-Immigrant "O". The Tourist Visa requirement is that we need a round-trip ticket so we need to know how long the Tourist Visa is good for. Some say 30 days, some 60 days, does anyone know for sure? We want to book the return flight as far away as possible so that in case the Work Visa takes longer than expected, we won't have to lose the ticket money or be forced to leave. Have any one you done the Visa's this way, having only a Tourist Visa upon arrival? It all sounds a bit screwy to me but we will do whatever works. Thanks.



Alyssa,

I would be wary if your husband's prospective employer is not paying for airfare costs and a certain period of time of in-Kingdom expenses plus a willingness to pay for shipping your household effects and help with Customs in that regard. If they are only going to reimburse you, you could find some difficulty prying that reimbursement out of them. Also, a work visa they get for you is not transferable - or so I understand - so if he decides to go to another employer he can't BUT he could find another employer while there and, at the end of his visa, leave Thailand and re-apply [I think] for that new work visa. Do your research including on that prospective employer. An ounce of prevention is worth a pound of cure.

Serendipity2


----------



## RussD

alyssa9933 said:


> My husband and I are moving to Thailand next month. He is coming for Work and I will be coming as a spouse. We have been told by his employer that they are going to take care of all the Visa requirements, etc after we arrive and have told us to just get a Tourist Visa for now and we will apply for the change in Visa's once there. He will change to a Non-Immigrant "B" and I will get an Non-Immigrant "O". The Tourist Visa requirement is that we need a round-trip ticket so we need to know how long the Tourist Visa is good for. Some say 30 days, some 60 days, does anyone know for sure? We want to book the return flight as far away as possible so that in case the Work Visa takes longer than expected, we won't have to lose the ticket money or be forced to leave. Have any one you done the Visa's this way, having only a Tourist Visa upon arrival? It all sounds a bit screwy to me but we will do whatever works. Thanks.


Alysaa this doesn't pass the smell test. If you have any doubts go to the Washington, D.C. Thai Embassy site. Lots of information regarding Visas can be found there. This site will not allow me to post the url or I would.

Please note on the navigation bar towards the top of the page there is a contact us button... I strongly urge you to use it.

BTW, I also am in Florida. Hope all works out.


----------



## BBK

You cant transfer a Tourist vist to a working visa 100% cant be done


----------

